# Rocket City FurMeet



## SamiiTiger (Feb 19, 2009)

The Rocket City Furmeet Roundup
February 2009 Edition

Rocket City FurMeet: Magnificent 7
May 22-24, 2009


~ RCFM is OFFICIALLY a 501(c)7 Non-Profit Fraternal Organization now! ~

Hey Y'all,

We are Officially Official now!

It's taken a couple of years to complete, but RCFM is now a 501(c)7 classified Non-profit organization. It's something we've always wanted to do, though we orginally toyed with the idea of filing as a 501(c)3, which is a Charitable Organization.

Horses Ghost was kind enough to raise the filing fee to pay the IRS, through a mini-poker tourney a few years ago. The Board and I (and especially Brody) have sent the IRS dozens of letters and replies, but we've FINALLY been approved as a 501(c)7 - a Non-profit Fraternal Organization.

Beyond recognition, what does this mean? We are Tax-Exempt, for one thing. Since the start we've been a "not-for-profit" corporation in the state of Alabama, but we still paid the IRS taxes on our monetary assets at the end of every year.

This is almost like getting another license. We have Proof that we are a legitimate organization and are capable of raising and handling capital for the purposes of planning and executing our Fraternal Organization's needs and wants.

In other words, we do good FurMeet. But you all knew that already, right? 

KO

~ RCFM: Mag-7 now has our Artist Guest of Honor! ~

Hey Y'all!

After much discussion, and a bit of e'mailing, I can now positively confirm for you all that YES WE DO have a confirmed Artist Guest of Honor now!

Please join me in welcoming SueDeer (aka Susan Rankin) to RCFM: Magnificent 7!

*insert applause here*

Probably best known for her popular webcomic "Doemain of our Own" [ http://www.doemain.com/ ], SueDeer will be finding out just WHY so many people have made Rocket City FurMeet what it is today. She'll also be one of the first Guests to join us during our "newbie" year in the FABULOUS 4-star Embassy Suites hotel that we're moving into on May 22nd, 2009!

So this (next) year will be a tremendous co-mingling of the Never-tried-before with the Known-and-trusted, and NOBODY knows what's going to happen! We will see many new and special things we've never seen or done in the past, as they're tossed right into the mix of the RCFM craziness we ALL know and Love.

THIS YEAR WILL BE FANTASTIC! ...and I really look forward to seeing SueDeer and Joecifur help us get started in this new hotel the RIGHT way, the FURRY way, and the RCFM way!

Please stay tuned to www.rcfm.net for further news, and a forthcoming update to the Guests page of the site. We will pass along new developments to You on the Home page of the website as soon as we get them!

KO
Head Cat

~ Magnificent Programming! ~

Programming Report - Chair, Camstone Fox (Honorary Town Drunk of RCFM 7)

It's time for you to submit your panel requests! That's right, if you're looking for a slot in the RCFM Magnificent 7 western themed furry convention, now is the time to write up your idea and send it in. (For those not familiar with the movie, you can read the plot here for some ideas: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Magnificent_Seven ) Not every idea or panel submission can be included this year, as the program is already starting to fill in - but here is what you need to
do now:

1) Write up 3-4 sentences about what the panel or program will do or cover. Write it so someone else, when they read it - will know what it's about and what to bring.
2) State the preferred time slot and day, how long it will last, and ask for anything special you will need.
3) Include the emails for the panel lead, and one alternate who can be reached for more information. Phone numbers are greatly appreciated.
4) Send what you just wrote in an email to: rcfm.programming@gmail.com

It's that easy! For those who have already sent in your information and gotten back replies - you do not need to submit them again. We will be contacting you in the next month with details about your panel or meeting.

Now, just where did I leave my horse at?

~ Furry Variety (Side)Show~

Last year's Furry Variety Show was freakin' awesome and this year plans on being bigger and better just like the hotel! ((the new hotel is pretty darn tootin' cool))

To keep everyone informed, we started a yahoo Mailing List for the FVS.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/RCFMFVS/

This will be a place we can collaborate efforts in brainstorming acts, finding others to join possible acts and keep a running list of what acts we will have. If you plan on being in the FVS, are thinking of being in it, want to be dragged into it, or just want to see what we are up to... THIS IS THE PLACE FOR YOU!

Any other questions, feel free to e-mail Snap E. Tiger at snapEtiger@yahoo.com

~ Puppet Alert! ~

Hey the puppet track and FVS needs you!
We need skits and ideas and performances from people who wanna show off!
We got a new hotel and lets do it up well with the best show we can come up with!

REMEMBER!

If there is no acts, we will be hard pressed to put on a show!
On the same idea, I'm also the puppet Wrangler for the meet, and sadly puppeteers are hard to find, and let me be the first to ask ya to come back to the convention. Being a puppeteer myself, I really wanna keep this part of the Track here, but if attendance to the puppet programs slip away, I may have to give it up... I don't wanna do that, so by all means "Puppet UP!"
Gimme ideas, skits -- join the entertainment of the FVS, and show furs we're still around!

Thanks!
Oldfreek
Co-Director of the FVS
Puppet Track Lead

~Lookin' to Wrangle Some Volunteers~

Though RCFM 2009: Magnificent Seven is still a few months off, Samii and Xanthe are looking for some help with a variety of tasks, including helping Corsi with wrangling our fursuiters, helping PITA and Sage keep their mess hall in order, and helping Sheriff Alex keep RCFM a peaceful place, just to mention a few!

Rewards for completing volunteer hour "landmarks" are as follows:
5 Hours of Volunteering -- RCFM Volunteer Mousepad
10 Hours of Volunteering -- RCFM Volunteer T-Shirt
15Hours of Volunteering -- Free Attending-Level Membership to RCFM 2009

For more information or to sign up to volunteer, e-mail the RCFM Volunteer Wranglers at RCFMVolunteers@gmail.com.

We look forward to seeing you for RCFM: Magnificent Seven!

~Wanted: Conbook Submissions~

Do you have artwork, stories, or other content you'd like to submit for possible inclusion in the RCFM Magnificent Seven conbook? If so, then read on to learn how to submit your creative works for consideration. While specific information for each submission type is provided below, please remember our one main rule: the general rating of the Meet is PG and all submissions for the conbook must meet this requirement to be considered.

The other main requirement for submissions is that they must be received by our Conbook Editors, Samii Tiger and Lira Kino, before the conbook deadline of March 6th, 2009 to be considered for the conbook. Please note that the editor of the conbook reserves the right to edit all submissions for content and space requirements. Please also note that by submitting material for the RCFM conbook, you agree to
grant a limited license to Rocket City FurMeet to publish the material in our conbook and to use it for RCFM advertising, though you retain all other rights to your submitted material.

If you have any questions that are not answered here, please contact Samii Tiger and she will be happy to assist you.

How about advertising in the RCFM conbook? It's a great opportunity.
Advertisements are only:

o $25.00 for a full page ad
o $15.00 for a half-page ad
o $10.00 for a quarter-page ad
o $40.00 for the full page inside the front or back covers

Advertisement graphics should be black & white or grayscale. Acceptable formats are Adobe Photoshop (.psd) and Adobe Illustrator (.ai) documents as well as JPEG (.jpg) and TIFF files. JPEG and TIFF files should be 300 dpi (dots per inch). Please zip files over 3 MB. Pre-printed ad pages may be sent via postal mail.

Please address them to RCFM Conbook, c/o Ken Barnes, 2603 Landsdale Drive, Huntsville, AL 35810, USA. For help with advertisement design at very reasonable rates, please contact Lacy Amberwolf. Advertisement submissions will be accepted up to the conbook deadline on a first come, first served basis until all advertising space is filled.


----------



## Lyrihl (Feb 20, 2009)

I have a question about RCFM. Well, two actually. 

Does an adult (mundane) bringing a minor (furry) have to wear a badge as well,
and does a first-time furry brining a first-time mundane count as predator and prey?


----------



## TamaraRose (Feb 23, 2009)

ko...  i haves  cquestion too... i need to know  what address to send the money for my   dealer table i filled out the foom at the convention last  year and dont have the address


----------



## Istanbul (Mar 8, 2009)

I'll be going! So, uh...anybody looking for a roomie? Need up to two. Send me a private message and I'll outline what's available.


----------



## TamaraRose (Apr 5, 2009)

well i have just relised do to a  bus  ticket thing ill probly show  really  earlyer...  like thursday i hope some one will be around to talk to or illl be   real lonely...  hopfully ill just help the constaff . and yes that mean i am giving constaff  full premission to grab me  for any old thing they want on thurs orfriday till dealer den is open


----------



## Istanbul (Apr 5, 2009)

SamiiTiger said:


> ~ RCFM is OFFICIALLY a 501(c)7 Non-Profit Fraternal Organization now! ~
> 
> It's taken a couple of years to complete, but RCFM is now a 501(c)7 classified Non-profit organization. It's something we've always wanted to do, though we orginally toyed with the idea of filing as a 501(c)3, which is a Charitable Organization.



YES.

Trust me, this is the way to go. Being a 501(c)3 is a real beast, with much higher requirements and greater restrictions on what you can do. I only know of one furry convention that's gotten a 501(c)3 classification; almost all others (including Furry Fiesta) are c7.


----------



## PB_tiger (Apr 8, 2009)

awesome, i live right outside of huntsville (harvest)
probably won't be able to make it this year, but 2010 is a definate YES!


----------



## TamaraRose (Apr 18, 2009)

woohoo  so excited


----------



## Lyrihl (Apr 24, 2009)

Arg I can't get ahold of the parental consent form and it's 3-4 weeks away! :shock:

Help...

Edit: nevermind, they fixed it.


----------



## Istanbul (May 1, 2009)

Actually, at this point, it's precisely 3 weeks away.

So...who else is going? This'll be my first RCFM.


----------



## Gavrill (May 10, 2009)

I'm going, most likely.


----------



## Istanbul (May 10, 2009)

I'm going to be running a bunch of gaming stuff there, incidentally. Already on the schedule.


----------



## Istanbul (May 18, 2009)

Four days away, and I'm excited; my first ever RCFM!


----------



## Lyrihl (May 20, 2009)

Two days! Waiting is so haaaaaard!


----------



## Kata'lina (May 20, 2009)

^__^ One Day but Damn such a long ass drive!


----------



## Lyrihl (May 24, 2009)

I had so much fun I wanna come back next year!


----------

